# Florentine sauce



## corazon (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi guys-
I'm looking for a white florentine sauce to be used in a baked pasta dish.  Trying to recreate an old favorite of ours that we had in a restaurant in NM.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.
-Brooke


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 28, 2005)

What kind of dish was it in?  A lasagna type dish or some other kind?  I take it it had no red sauce at all in it.  If I know these things it will help - thanks.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 28, 2005)

Humm ... florentine usually means "spinach" - and "white sauce" usually means "bechamel" - so guessing (reading between the lines) your looking for a recipe for a bechamel (butter/flour roux and milk) sauce with drained and finely chopped spinach ... with a tiny pinch of cyanne pepper and nutmeg?

Here's a basic recipe .... makes about 5 cups:

4 Tablespoons butter
4 Tablespoons all purpose flour
1 Quart milk
1 8-oz package frozen spinach (thawed and squeezed dry - chopped fine)
Salt
White Pepper
pinch of cyanne pepper (optional)
pinch of nutmet

1) Melt the butter in a pot - add the flour and cook over low to medium low stirring frequently for about 3-4 minutes (white roux - you don't want it to color).
2) Increase heat to about medium and whisk in the milk (to prevent lumps) and continue to cook until thickened.
3) add the spinach and whisk in well
4) add salt, white pepper, cyanne pepper (if using) and nutmeg.
5) cook about 1 minute more

The sauce will now be ready to use for topping your baked pasta dish.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 28, 2005)

I was torn between a thick version or a thinner version Michael.  And I actually found one that had tomato sauce in it!!!  That doesn't even sound good! lol  Your recipe sounds delish!!!


----------



## corazon (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for helping me out!  I remember the dish did have spinach in it, so I think we will give this recipe a try.  I'm going to mix the sauce with penne and top it with cheese and then put it in the oven.  Maybe we will even have it for dinner tonight?
Thanks again
-Brooke


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2005)

hiya corazon, 

i have a slightly different florentine sauce that i make with eggs occasionally. it makes a bed of sauced spinach upon which you place the eggs, but if you reduce the spinach a bit, i think it'll work with a baked pasta dish.


2 (10-oz) boxes frozen chopped spinach
1 medium onion, chopped
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 1/4 cups half-and-half
1 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme
1/8 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper 

cook onion in oil in a 12-inch heavy skillet over moderately high heat, stirring occasionally, until softened and browned, about 8 minutes. Add half-and-half, thyme, and nutmeg and briskly simmer, stirring occasionally, until liquid is reduced by one third and slightly thickened, 2 to 3 minutes. Add spinach, salt, and pepper and simmer, stirring occasionally, until spinach is heated through, about 2 minutes.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 28, 2005)

That's the nice thing about bechamel, Elf - if you want it thicker you just use less milk, if you want it thinner use more. I usually start with a little less liquid and then add more to adjust it to the thickness I want.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 17, 2005)

Im guessing it was a  mornay sauce which is bechamel sauce with cheese in it.


----------

